# Needed A Gaming Laptop under 65,000rs Max



## -=hell=- (Jun 13, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)

60-65,000rs INR Max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

15" - 16" screen


3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

Samsung, Lenovo, Dell Anyother if good then these would put in consideration.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

Mainly Gaming but will use it for my college assignments too but most of the tyms gaming only 

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

HD Resolution glossy or matte no matters.

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)

Well I have founded two laptops online

1. Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN

2. Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619)

But if anyone have good option then these two do tell me  I just wanted to spend my money on a good thing and I won't be changing it till next 3 years I guess so i need a laptop that can atleast handles todays game on high and future games on medium till next 3 years atleast.

Looking forward for the replies.


----------



## arvendu601 (Jun 13, 2013)

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 is good laptop at this range, Samsung had over heating issue.


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2013)

Ideapad Y500.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2013)

Get lenovo y500 but sometimes its glossy screen will annoy you during the class time. If possible check out so5in screen by your self since all the glossy type screen are more or less the same but so5in got matte screen if you like matte then you can also go for so5in but remember that it has got some throttling issue.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 13, 2013)

Lenovo Y500 with FHD display & GT650M, available for 64.5k @ Flipkart


----------



## -=hell=- (Jun 15, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Lenovo Y500 with FHD display & GT650M, available for 64.5k @ Flipkart



buddy as i can see in ur signature u own a Y500 lappi can you do some of the gameplay test of these following games and upload it on youtube so that i can check the performance of the GT650M card 

Assassins Creed 3
Sleeping Dogs
Hitman Absolution
and one more of your choice


----------



## entrana (Jun 15, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> buddy as i can see in ur signature u own a Y500 lappi can you do some of the gameplay test of these following games and upload it on youtube so that i can check the performance of the GT650M card
> 
> Assassins Creed 3
> Sleeping Dogs
> ...



i clocked 29-31 frames on bf3 ultra and sleeping dogs ultra was 30+ on overclocked. sleeping dogs 30+ without anti aliasing on stock and battlefield 3 around 23-25


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> buddy as i can see in ur signature u own a Y500 lappi can you do some of the gameplay test of these following games and upload it on youtube so that i can check the performance of the GT650M card
> 
> Assassins Creed 3
> Sleeping Dogs
> ...



At my home net is very slow........downloads don't complete, some webpages don't open(govt sites never), ....


----------



## -=hell=- (Jun 15, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> At my home net is very slow........downloads don't complete, some webpages don't open(govt sites never), ....



BSNL pe ho kya dost


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 15, 2013)

-=hell=- said:


> BSNL pe ho kya dost



Ya but bandwidth is low in my area


----------

